# Filling open pores with Sanding Sealer



## SqareD (Jan 22, 2011)

I am working on a project using a very open pore plywood called Sandeply. It is light and works perfectly for what I am doing. I will be sanding to a smooth finish and screen printing an image before finally sealing with a polyurethane. I started by sanding with 80, 120, and 220 sandpaper and still did not have a smooth finish. I then applied Minwax Sanding Sealer in the hope that would help create a smooth finish. I do not think it will be what I hoped for. What is the best way to fill these open pores and what order should these products be applied. Also, what is the rule about oil and water? Can I put oil over water or vice-versa? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Depending on what kind of final finish you will use (waterbase/oil base), there are lots of grain fillers that will do the job. 
Here is an article that may help. Grain Fillers
At this point, you maybe ought to be using an oil based filler. A water based one may not adhere well to your sanding sealer.
IMHO, I wouldn't mix water and oil finishes. Some do, though. 
I've bought grain fillers at ACE and at Rocklers.


----------



## petemohr (Dec 11, 2009)

Think paint project, not woodworking project.

Just shoot a good sandable primer, sand and repeat as necessary, and you'll have a good smooth base for your screen printing.

pete


----------



## SqareD (Jan 22, 2011)

I have read a little about grain fillers and wish I had used that initially. Is it realistic to apply a grain filler over the initial coat of sanding sealer? Here is my current set up and how I intended to proceed.
bare wood > sanding sealer > oil based stain > screen printed image > wb polyurethane (multiple coats)


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

You can mix the finest sawdust from final sanding with shellac and it makes a perfect filler for open grain wood. It is normally applied using a burlap rag, rubbing across the grain. But I'm not sure that's your problem. Sandply is just plywood with a sanded surface. If this was pine, as most of this stuff is, the grain will not be all that open and a good sealer should fix it.

Maybe it was Luan sandply plywood, I have heard of that being sold at Lowes recently, and it has a very open grain, but very fillable with the shellac/sawdust trick. In either case, it will have to be sanded after the shellac/filler coat is dry.

Note: if you intend to stain this, some stain will need to be mixed with the filler as well. Once you have completely sealed and filled the surface, the stain will not penetrate to color the filler.


----------



## SqareD (Jan 22, 2011)

crank49 - I like your advice but it sounds vastly complicated for what I am trying to do. I am looking for a simple, effective repeatable process that accomplishes a basic need in a very time-effective manner. While your advice would likely accomplish the task I don't think it can be completed in the timeframe I need to be effective. I am purchasing the Sandeply at Home Depot so it could likely be the same product.


----------



## SqareD (Jan 22, 2011)

Peter - good advice. when I think primer I think color. Can you purchase clear primers? The finished product is going to be stained


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

I did a blog my experiences with grain filler and sanding sealer too. Perhaps it is of some use, not just for what I found, but for some of the responses that were made too.


----------



## SqareD (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks Tootles, the blog link does not successfully connect


----------



## SqareD (Jan 22, 2011)

after sanding my project this morning it appears the sanding sealer worked better than I gave it credit for. I'll stain this afternoon and report back on what that looks like. Suffice it to say I am in a better place than I was at 10am this morning. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Try this

Otherwise just click on the word "blog" on the left below my name. That will take you to my blogs page. It's obvious enough which one to look at.


----------



## SqareD (Jan 22, 2011)

Tootles - great blog, very informative. I have a better understanding now and do believe that a grain filler is not what I want for this project. I used sanding sealer and then stained with a very standard OB ext deck stain. Although the finish is the desired smoothness, there are blotchy patches of varying sheen. For my use it is not critical but I am hopeful a quick sand job will eliminate some of that.

~ "We are only immortal for a limited time"


----------

